# Wie binde ich ein jar als Applet ein?



## Ximian (21. Okt 2007)

Hi,

Irgendwie macht der IE Probleme mit dem Applet Tag - also will ich das Object Tag nehmen um Applets einzubinden.

Im Internet gibt es viele Beispiele mit dme Object Tag - allerdings nutzen alle keine jars sondern direkt .class Dateien.

Siehe: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/using_tags.html

Mein Applet ist vollständig in app.jar -- und die Klasse zum Starten ist Launcher.java im Package main. Wie sollte das Object Tag aussehen damit es mit dem IE klappt.

Ich hab mittlerweile extrem viele Dinge ausprobiert, nix klappt


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Okt 2007)

Wie der Object-Tag lauten muss weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann dir den Applet-Tag aufschreiben:

```
<applet archive="app.jar" code="main.Launcher" width="400 height="300">
</applet>
```


----------



## Guest (22. Okt 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie der Object-Tag lauten muss weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann dir den Applet-Tag aufschreiben:
> 
> ```
> <applet archive="app.jar" code="main.Launcher" width="400 height="300">
> ...



Naja das Applet Tag nutze ich ja leider und es scheint Probleme mit dem IE zu geben. Ich habe gerade weitere Tests gemacht und scheinbar ist der IE nicht das Problem - wenn ich das Applet auf einen anderen Server lade macht es keine Probleme auch im IE nicht.

Nur unter einer bestimmten URI/Server spinnt es im IE - Firefox funktioniert weiterhin. Kann es sein, dass der Server irgendwelche Probleme macht?

Als Fehlermeldung wird ausgegeben:

java.lang.ClassFormatError: Truncated class file
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


Das mit Truncated class file sollte man nicht als Beweis nehmen, dass bei Hochladen was schief ging - nein. Ich kann das jar auch wieder runterladen und es funzt tadellos.


----------

